# Bath Remodel



## nthe10ring (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a early 70's home with a small bath with tub, also a half bath with shower, they back up to each other and the water connections are in the same wall. I have some problems with the shower leaking and when I tore out the dry wall and tile in the main bath i discovered the bottom plate on the framing for the shower is rotten, the studs are ok. Im trying to keep a bath and toilet open so Im gonna tear out the shower now and leave the toilet in the half bath for a while till I can get the main bath up to par.
I've got a few qestions so Im just gonna list them and appreciate any advice anyone cares to offer.
1-The shower appears to be mud over metal lathe and the same for a shower pan, no backer board. I would assume its better to just tear the whole mess out and go back with a properly built up pan and concrete backer board. Im going to shore up the framing and cut enough off the bottom of the studs to slide in a double plate. (trying not to tear everything out as it would involve sides on a double closet, bedroom and main bath) Do you thing that I should used pressure treated for the plates. Its a small shower about 30"x30". Ive considered a fiberglass replacement rather than tile but would have tear a wall out to get it in. Also once I button this up I dont access to the water as its on both sides of the wall in two different rooms. Suggestion?
2-When I tore out the tile and drywall in the main bath, the outside wall did not have any vapor barrior, just drywall and fiberglass batts. Do i need to put up a plastic vapor barrier when I hang the sheerock ?
3-I tore up the tile on the floor ( house is on a slab ) and chiseled up about a one inch mortar bed( was that ever fun ) .There was no bed or tile under tha vanity, would it be better to do the whole floor and then set the vanity or is it not done that way.
4-Under the tile surround on the tub, there was sheetrock and backer board over that, should that go back that way, or just used the backer board there, this house is over 30 years old so dont know if something new works better now.
5-Im going to start tearing the shower out tomorrow and can hit it from the back through the studs on two walls, im assuming thats the easiest way, and guess ill rent an impact demolition hammer to get the pan and curb out, unless you guys have any suggestion.
I want to put everyhthing back the right way and would appreciate any info and suggestions you folks might care to share. Im pretty handy with tools and have a pretty nice shop but just dont do this kind of work very much. I work with my hands a lot but not on this scale.
Sorry for the extended post but thought i would just put it all down at one time.

Thanks
Jerry Fisher


----------



## spaz2965 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

Since you live on a slab yes I would use pressure treated for your bottom plate as reg. wood will end up rotting again over time. No you don't need a vapor barrier as long as your insulation has barrier on it if insulation isn't craft faced then yes you should have vapor barrier on it. Have you looked at a 3 piece shower as that is what I have put in for people that you can not get a full piece in unless you cut some studs out then you have more work. Dewalt makes a nice small hammer chisel for tearing out you old pan. I would also get rid of the mud and metal and replace with cement board, if you are redoing with tile, and that would be attached right to your studs thin set your joints with premium multi-mastic adhesive as this is water proof. Also when you do your tile use that also. As for the plumbing try and do all the plumbing for both before closing up the wall. Hope this helps. If you have further questions on this and need help send message. Good Luck

Joe~~


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 24, 2008)

Just one more, if you go with tile or cement backerboard, use a redguard or similar sealer on the board and joints, otherwise, your wall will get wet on the inside over time.

I would agree, go with the fiberglass unit if you can, less expensive and less work, and....less hassles down the road.
No grout.


----------



## nthe10ring (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Im sure I will have a bunch of other questions to worry you guys with before this is through. I got the shower torn out and am going to rent a demolition hammer again to tear the pan and mortar bed out in a couple of days. I don't have a lot of time and have to do this in spurts when I do get some time off. 
My wife has consoled herself to making do till I get this done. I had originally hoped to do the main bath first and then the half bath, but with the rot I discovered when I tore our the main and the water all being on one wall its and all or nothing propositon.
Im using a toilet in one and tub in the other to keep things going, not the ideal but working ok.
Ill keep you posted on my progress and hope to get some pictures going as I go.

thanks
Jerry Fisher


----------

